# US allies join the anti-dollar alliance



## K1 (Mar 18, 2015)

I have read in other articles lately that this is the main reason why the US wants to start another war in Europe and hopes that Russia invades Ukraine...So that they can destabilize Europe further, while avoiding the crash of the US dollar...WWII helped the USD greatly in rising and a non-nuclear WWIII would do the same, while keeping the rest of the world beneath it's boot heel!  Here was one quote I read recently: 



> Historical experience shows that [World War II] in Europe was an important source of economic recovery and political power for the United States. The world wars drained capital, resources and minds from warring Europe. Another world war would achieve many objectives, including the fact that a further weakened Europe would need to rely on America, which will force Europe to accept more free trade and increase military spending for the benefit of the military-industrial-banking complex. ~ Egon von Greyerz (Founder of Matterhorn Asset Management Switzerland)










SOVEREIGN MAN
March 18, 2015
Santiago, Chile

The United States government just went from “Please, baby, don’t leave me,” to frustrated threats and whining.

After the UK announced it will join new China-led Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) as a founding member late last week, Germany, France and Italy decided yesterday to follow Britain’s lead and join as well.

Welcome to the beginning of the end of the US dollar’s domination. It’s happening.

For the past few decades America was the undisputed global economic and political superpower.

The entire world happily used the US dollar, and hence, the US banking system. More importantly, the world happily placed its trust in the US government.

But there’s a limit to how irresponsible, reckless, and threatening you can be. Eventually such behavior catches up to you.

That time has now come.

The US government is now drowning in debt that can never be repaid. The US government’s own numbers, in fact, estimate its level of insolvency at roughly $60 trillion.

This means that when you add up all the assets of the United States—every acre of land, every tank, every drone, every drop of oil in the strategic reserve… and subtract all the debt and liabilities, the result is MINUS $60 trillion.

That is the net worth of the United States government.

On top of that, the US government has chosen to use its once-trusted currency and banking system as weapons to blackmail the rest of the world.

FATCA (the Foreign Account Tax Compliance Act) is probably the best recent example.

FATCA’s provisions require every single bank in the world to jump into bed with the Internal Revenue Service and agree to all sorts of expensive, debilitating information-sharing agreements.

And any bank which dares to defy the US government gets effectively blackballed from the US banking system and subject to a 30% withholding tax.

On top of that, the US government has taken to slamming foreign banks with the most astonishing fines—$9 billion, for example, in the case of French Bank BNP Paribas.

BNP’s wrongdoing was conducting business with countries, like Cuba and Iran, that the US government doesn’t like.

Bear in mind, BNP is a French bank and broke no French law whatsoever.

Moreover, the business was done through its Swiss subsidiary, and they broke no Swiss law either.

That didn’t matter to Uncle Sam, which fined the bank $9 billion under threat of being kicked out of the US banking system.

Blackmail. Extortion. Intimidation. This isn’t the behavior of a trusted friend. It’s the behavior of an arrogant sociopath.

And the rest of the world is sick of it.

Other countries—even allied nations—see that times are changing. There are new players on the rise, and the US isn’t the only option anymore.

Increasingly they’re turning to China, who, by some metrics, is already the largest economy in the world.

And the US government can’t do anything about it.

This is happening now with increasing speed. It’s mainstream news everywhere: the US is being shunned by its allies for the new kid on the block.

This has major implications for the United States. History shows that when reserve currencies change, the losing country almost invariably goes through significant turmoil.

But here’s the thing—the world is changing. But it’s not coming to an end.

Yes, things will change dramatically in the West in the coming years.

The standard of living that was attainable in the US because of its economic dominance will diminish.

For cues, look to Europe to see how unsustainable policies unravel when you don’t have the backing of the world’s reserve currency.

But people who recognize and embrace these changes early will prosper, for there will be tremendous opportunities throughout this process.

Modern technology means that all of our lives don’t have to be trapped within one single bankrupt country.

You can move your savings abroad to safety.

You can structure your business and assets so that you keep more of your hard-earned income for yourself and your family.

You can seek out investment opportunities out there that aren’t subjected to chasing bubbles induced by world central banks.

You can plan ahead and establish an alternative residency in a safe and thriving place, and perhaps even qualify for a second passport.

Bottom line– the world is changing. We can’t stop the end of the dollar’s dominance. All we can control is how we react to it… and when.

This is a real opportunity. Either an opportunity to gain, or an opportunity to lose. The choice is ours to make.


----------



## srd1 (Mar 18, 2015)

This is gonna suck


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 6, 2015)

Property rights will go to crap and the gun will be a necessity against the government.


----------



## willieaames (Apr 7, 2015)

The joint strike fighter is for the US empire what the Armada was for the Spanish empire. The madness of politics finally reaches their core business: violence


----------



## Marshall (Apr 7, 2015)

Something will break in the world within the next couple of generations. It's over populated and over competitive. There hasn't been a purge of humanity since WWII and the world can't sustain this growth.

WWII purged approximately 60 million (3%) of the population at the time. It would take close to 200 million deaths to have those proportions today.

Humanity finds a way of taking care of these things, so a WWIII wouldn't surprise with the majority of the purge coming from the Middle East-Russia.


----------



## K1 (Apr 7, 2015)

The same as every other empire in history, the US has been on top long enough and it's time to fall, just like all the rest!

You notice you are not finding any of this on any of the US media outlets...Seems the US is trying to keep the AIIB under wraps in this country...The time may be coming close for asset movement?!

If the East plays their cards right they will be able to gain complete control of the economy while keeping the US from destabilizing with another bought and paid for war...War is the only thing that is going to continue generating the dollars for the US while keeping the rest of the world in check.....


----------



## amateurmale (Apr 8, 2015)

Marshall said:


> Something will break in the world within the next couple of generations. *It's over populated and over competitive. There hasn't been a purge of humanity since WWII and the world can't sustain this growth.*
> 
> WWII purged approximately 60 million (3%) of the population at the time. It would take close to 200 million deaths to have those proportions today.
> 
> Humanity finds a way of taking care of these things, so a WWIII wouldn't surprise with the majority of the purge coming from the Middle East-Russia.



I think youre way wrong on that.   The earth could sustain a massive, massive amount of more people.  All the people living in the world to date could fit into the state of Texas and it wouldnt even be as crowded as New York City.  The problem is ridiculously corrupt and evil governments.  The idea that the world is over populated comes from these same evil people who run the government. :banghead:   Evil governments always kill off their own people, especially communists and socialists.  We do it too but through other means.


----------



## thebrick (Apr 9, 2015)

You know, the crazy thing is how history goes in cycles. I remember reading way back in the 90's (when things were good as compared to now) about a study showing that in the future (from the 90's perspective) that we would be due for a bad, turbulent time. Guess when they were saying that would most likely happen? During the time we live in NOW.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 11, 2015)

what about a global currency...can't we just standardize things across the board or would that bring on the apocalypse some how?


----------



## BigBob (Apr 11, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> what about a global currency...can't we just standardize things across the board or would that bring on the apocalypse some how?


Ya, it would bring on the apocalypse for us. The wealthiest country's would suffer. Things need to stay complicated so the wealthy can stay in power. Take our tax code for instance.


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 16, 2015)

K1 said:


> The same as every other empire in history, the US has been on top long enough and it's time to fall, just like all the rest!



 Are you quoting someone or are these your words?

  CG


----------



## Marshall (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't see the US falling in any way unless it's from within. We aren't some small European nation or a collection of a dozen different countries living under one forced flag.

If we stay united, the US will rule the world moving forward for as long as it wants. We have everything we need on this continent. The rest of the world will not unite against us and unless that happens we will always be the dominant country in the world.

My .02


----------



## K1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Concreteguy said:


> Are you quoting someone or are these your words?
> 
> CG




Those are my own words in that post...Do I think the US is a great country, yes I do...Do I think that the corruption within our government/IRS/NSA/FBI/CIA has gone on long enough throughout the entire world and they are tired of it, yes I do!



Marshall said:


> I don't see the US falling in any way unless it's from within. We aren't some small European nation or a collection of a dozen different countries living under one forced flag.
> 
> If we stay united, the US will rule the world moving forward for as long as it wants. We have everything we need on this continent. The rest of the world will not unite against us and unless that happens we will always be the dominant country in the world.
> 
> My .02



In what way is the US united Marshall?! The majority of this country does not even get the true news that is going on around the world only the govt owned media that distorts in tremendously...People here saying Democrat this and Republican that, when they are nothing more then two heads on the same snake! This country isn't even owned by Americans, it's owned by China, Israel and others!

Most people do not deal with US versus foreign currencies...They do not see what the FATCA laws and IRS has done to shake the US control over the rest of the world...Ask someone like Big A or myself that have seen these things first hand, the other world powers have had enough and all it takes is for them to do exactly what they are doing which is moving away from the USD and it will topple the dollar worldwide which in turn will shift the power away from this country, without ever even having to fire one shot! A perfect example that raised everyone's eyebrows around the world and put this into motion was when the US fined France's national bank $9bil for doing business with Cuba through their Swiss outlet. The US didn't like it and they fined them with the threat of cutting out of the World Banking network if they didn't pay the IRS the $9bil. You guys don't see it but the 1% are already shifting their funds overseas, diversifying to make sure that if/when this happens all of their resources are not in USD!

Hardcore Americans (I'm assuming like yourselves) will say "Let's just go to war with someone and it will put everyone back into check!"...War is not going to work this time because the US's soul purpose of war is to have wars between other countries and have them rely on us for support...When the rest of the world works against you, that leaves no one to fight on your side or need your support! Why do you think they are working so hard to force something between Russia and Ukraine...Why do you think they are working so hard to enter into this war with ISIS (trying to get other countries to need our aide in weaponry and training of their own troops)...Think about it from the non-American point of view and not just someone sitting in the US getting their news from their MSN homepage or 6, 10, 12 news outlets!

Just look at the list of countries that have founded and joined the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) - Anti-Dollar Alliance:

Germany, France, Italy, UK, Canada, Brazil, Russia, China, South Africa, Japan, South Korea, India, Indonesia, Kazakhstan, Mongolia (I believe there are others but these are who I remember off the top of my head).

Ron Paul himself said “…the dollar is going to go down”...All of our "allies" are on that list, with more to follow!


----------



## srd1 (Apr 16, 2015)

Im in complete agreement with BigA if the dollar is no longer the world currency or is devalued the usa is fucked we will no longer have the barganing power we have now (aka ability to push other countries around). Our country IS tearing itself apart from the inside out also with the crooked thieving politicians fucking us at every turn, our national debt at an amount that is impossible to pull out of, the news outlets doing everything in their power to start a race war,  cost of living and unemployement rate going higher every day, having to fight everyone else in the worlds battles (even when not asked to or welcomed).....ya us is going to hell in a fucking handbasket quick fast and in a hurry....as an american it breaks my heart sad as hell to see it happening.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 17, 2015)

I see what you're saying, K1. So if the rest of the world bullies up on us and freezes out the dollar, what would keep us from just taking over whatever new monetary system is out there? I guess my point is we are and always will be the strongest nation in the world. Yes, if others form an axis against us, it makes us weaker, but all things being equal, the USA can never be challenged on any level. 

Keep in mind, I'm just throwing things out there, not well versed on it like you. Just asking questions. We have more capability to output than any one nation in the world. If every nation went into a bubble, we would be the most prosperous on our own resources.


----------



## K1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Marshall said:


> I see what you're saying, K1. So if the rest of the world bullies up on us and freezes out the dollar, what would keep us from just taking over whatever new monetary system is out there? I guess my point is we are and always will be the strongest nation in the world. Yes, if others form an axis against us, it makes us weaker, but all things being equal, the USA can never be challenged on any level.
> 
> Keep in mind, I'm just throwing things out there, not well versed on it like you. Just asking questions. We have more capability to output than any one nation in the world. If every nation went into a bubble, we would be the most prosperous on our own resources.



I agree the US will always have options available to them that will keep them up there as a super power in the world IF our govt does not let their arrogance interfere with what truly needs to be done! Our military and technology complex will always rank highest regardless of the dominant currency in the world. But our country is so divided right now and the citizens do not trust our govt any longer with the amount of revelations that have come to light with the Edward Snowden leaks.

From what I have read on this I do not think it has been put in place with the purpose of destroying the US but more in the way of putting the IRS and global monetary corruption back in check with the US dictating who the rest of the world can and cannot do business with or threat of a fine and blackballing from the World Bank?! The main goal of the AIIB is to remove the USD from the dominant currency in the world and make a new dominant currency that is not directly connected to any one nation. This will mean that no nation has the power to dictate which countries can or cannot do business together for the fear of being blacklisted from the world banking system.

Another example was with the US during it's use of sanctions on Russia tried to have the World Bank blacklist Russia from using them shortly after this AIIB decision came to light. The World Bank seeing how the US is dictating things and is falling out of grace with the rest of the world (and the  AIIB going to be a huge blow to the World Bank) not only did not blacklist Russia but also stated that their economy is large enough now to offer them a seat on the World Bank commission. YET you see all over the US media outlets that the sanctions placed on Russia have damn near destroyed their economy. The World Bank's decision to vote on Russia receiving a commission seat shows just the opposite.....

Obviously every country's govt is corrupt but when one country's corruption outweighs the rest of the world's corruption all together that is when changes are made...Govt's are all corrupt when it comes to their citizens and that will always be the case regardless of who is in charge but when govt's become corrupt over their allies and other super powers in the world, it only becomes a matter of time before they stand up and take action.....


----------



## Marshall (Apr 17, 2015)

K1 said:


> I agree the US will always have options available to them that will keep them up there as a super power in the world IF our govt does not let their arrogance interfere with what truly needs to be done! Our military and technology complex will always rank highest regardless of the dominant currency in the world. But our country is so divided right now and the citizens do not trust our govt any longer with the amount of revelations that have come to light with the Edward Snowden leaks.
> 
> From what I have read on this I do not think it has been put in place with the purpose of destroying the US but more in the way of putting the IRS and global monetary corruption back in check with the US dictating who the rest of the world can and cannot do business with or threat of a fine and blackballing from the World Bank?! The main goal of the AIIB is to remove the USD from the dominant currency in the world and make a new dominant currency that is not directly connected to any one nation. This will mean that no nation has the power to dictate which countries can or cannot do business together for the fear of being blacklisted from the world banking system.
> 
> ...



Awesome post brother. Puts it in crystal clear perspective, and I do agree !


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 17, 2015)

I remember my college professors saying we are doomed and are in need of a revolution...that was 5 years ago..

I think technology will help tho....like do we even need a congress when we could easily cast a vote on our own with a text message?  technology has to make it easier to keep tabs on what these assholes are doing...

I'm 27 and the most important thing I feel like I can do for my future is to gain knowledge and stay healthy...I pretty much have given up on real "investments" like the stock market because everything seems like a scam....not quite sure how to plan for the future


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 17, 2015)

K1 said:


> Obviously every country's govt is corrupt but when one country's corruption outweighs the rest of the world's corruption all together that is when changes are made...Govt's are all corrupt when it comes to their citizens and that will always be the case regardless of who is in charge but when govt's become corrupt over their allies and other super powers in the world, it only becomes a matter of time before they stand up and take action.....



 Your point is corruption is expected, but to much corruption is unacceptable? Could you explain?


 There is only one winner playing cards. However this is a game of many, many hands and as one hand is won two could be lost. It would appear that America is winning far more hands then lost.
 America has shown a long term pattern of doing this. 

K1, you can't possibly expect complete discloser from ANY government, do you? Remember what Jack said?

 "The truth, you can't handle the truth".   

The real lie is when the pentagon opens a file twenty years later telling you "thier" version of what really happened. lol

 Disclaimer: My opinions are based on what I read on the AOL opening page.  

 CG


----------



## K1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Concreteguy said:


> Your point is corruption is expected, but to much corruption is unacceptable? Could you explain?
> 
> There is only one winner playing cards. However this is a game of many, many hands and as one hand is won two could be lost. It would appear that America is winning far more hands then lost.
> America has shown a long term pattern of doing this.
> ...



Ok, first I want to say that my posts and opinions are in no way trying to come off negative to anyone so if anyone thinks that at any point it's not the case...We are just having a discussion about what is going on globally, in the monetary aspect...Not military or technology wise.....

That being said your last sentence states exactly what I have said above...Most Americans are receiving their news from govt backed/owned media outlets (AOL, Yahoo, MSN, MSNBC, etc)...They read and believe exactly what their govt wants them to!

"Too much corruption is unacceptable" - by that I am not referring to the corruption govts impose upon their citizens, that is to be expected in EVERY nation and will never change regardless of who plays the leadership role...Most people by nature are nothing more then sheep that want and need to be lead!

"Too much corruption is unacceptable" - I am referring to the US govt's corruption and control over every other nation in the world (again monetarily speaking)...The example above regarding the US's FATCA laws which they used to extort $9bil from the French National Bank with the threat of blacklisting them from the World Banking network, when in fact the FNB never broke any laws in their own country and only did business with Cuba resulting in the US being angry...They also used these same FATCA laws on I believe at least 20 Swiss Banks, when again they broke no laws in their own country! It was only a matter of time before the other super powers in the world stood up and made the change...At this very moment China has moved into the #1 economy in the world and is also ranked as having the #1 super computer in the world...Not only that but they own our entire debt! When they decided to enact the AIIB of course the rest of the world was going to jump on that!

As for your comment "It would appear that America *is* winning far more hands then lost."...You should place that in the past tense because it is not the case now...Again that is what AOL, MSN and Yahoo (govt owned media outlets) want the US citizens to believe...Do you think ANY govt wants their citizens to know what is truly going on on a global scale, of course not...Nor should they because it would only ever create panic...But you can easily see for yourself in the Social Security, the Federal Reserve and every other economic aspect in this country...How long did anyone think that just printing more money nonstop would be able to keep us on top?! Every time they print more money it depreciates the dollar even more.....

Although the US will always be a great and powerful country, world dominance was bound to change hands at some point, especially with us selling ourselves to China...And no I am not anti-American, I just have been fortunate/unfortunate enough to do business with many banking groups throughout the world and have seen what is going on first hand! Like I said above the US will always rank highly in the military and technology complex but the truth is economy wise the US will lose it's foothold as world dictator.....


----------



## Marshall (Apr 17, 2015)

K1, what are the methods to prevent/change that from happening?

We weren't the world leader until after WWII either. Then through the war we were able to flex the muscle of technology and resource to basically save the UK, China and France, destroy Japan, and keep Russia in it's place. (not trying to sound too patriotic there). 

What, in your opinion, are avenues that the US can stay the economic power globally? Only war? So what goes around comes around?


----------



## Concreteguy (Apr 17, 2015)

K1 said:


> Ok, first I want to say that my posts and opinions are in no way trying to come off negative to anyone so if anyone thinks that at any point it's not the case...We are just having a discussion about what is going on globally, in the monetary aspect...Not military or technology wise.....
> 
> That being said your last sentence states exactly what I have said above...Most Americans are receiving their news from govt backed/owned media outlets (AOL, Yahoo, MSN, MSNBC, etc)...They read and believe exactly what their govt wants them to!
> 
> ...



 Could you take a moment to explain your views on the billions China has spent continuing to construct abandon cities? 

  CG


----------



## K1 (Apr 17, 2015)

Marshall said:


> K1, what are the methods to prevent/change that from happening?
> 
> We weren't the world leader until after WWII either. Then through the war we were able to flex the muscle of technology and resource to basically save the UK, China and France, destroy Japan, and keep Russia in it's place. (not trying to sound too patriotic there).
> 
> What, in your opinion, are avenues that the US can stay the economic power globally? Only war? So what goes around comes around?



My thoughts when the AIIB was first spoken of was to see the US sign on as a founding member as well...Yes it would have been a hit to this countries ego but it also would have placed them on the committee to make decisions which in essences could have eventually lead to them controlling it as they do most aspects of the World Bank/IMF...Unfortunately for them they did not want to step back and see things from a global perspective?! Most don't realize that not only is the US in debt for $18.1 trillion (official debt), but also have $42 trillion in unfunded liabilities (that is a TOTAL debt of $60 trillion)!

Now once the Chinese International Payment System (CIPS) goes live it will provide a way for banks to transfer funds to one another without having to use the US banking system, or the USD...This will begin to degrade the power held by the World Banking system and IMF very quickly!

Honestly with how many countries I see signing onto the AIIB and many more that are ready to join I really have no answer as to what they can do to remain the dominant currency on the planet?! Obviously war can/does destabilize the Middle East and if Russia were to invade the Ukraine that would force the other super powers to rally along side the US continuing to keep the majority of those countries and lining countries in the pocket of the US (that may not stop the movement but it could have a major impact on implementing or delaying it further?!)...But it seems that China is leading the way in a more political stance which is tying the US's hands on a much needed military conflict...Have you noticed once Russia met with China regarding this new banking option everything regarding the Ukraine has fizzled out...China are geniuses' that have never been given their due credit, look how easy it was for them to own the US through debt and outsourcing all work, materials, parts and labor to China...The corporate leaders and politicians here saw it as a bottom-dollar move BUT China was seeing it as slowly taking control of this country all with hand shakes and signed contracts! 



Concreteguy said:


> Could you take a moment to explain your views on the billions China has spent continuing to construct abandon cities?
> 
> CG



Honestly I don't know anything about that CG...My interest is only in the money dominance in the world as it greatly effects the currency exchanges worldwide, that I have had dealings with?! Other aspects of nations I usually don't take note of as I have no plans on moving there, lol...The only other place that I may eventually move to if I leave this country would be Australia......


----------



## humpthebobcat (Apr 18, 2015)

K1 you move money around in arbitrage or whatnot?? I heard you can make some pretty nice profits, well back in the day at least...


----------



## squatster (Apr 22, 2015)

This is all scary crazy stuff to me with little ones


----------



## K1 (Jun 28, 2015)

*China-backed AIIB to take concrete shape at founders meeting*

SHANGHAI/BEIJING (Reuters) - One of China's biggest ever foreign policy successes will take concrete shape on Monday when delegates from 57 countries sign an agreement on the Asian Infrastructure Investment Bank (AIIB) in Beijing.

The founding members of the China-backed AIIB will sign articles of agreement that decide each member's share and the bank's initial capital.

The multilateral institution, seen as a rival to the Western-dominated World Bank and Asian Development Bank, was initially opposed by the United States but has attracted many prominent U.S. allies including Britain, Germany, Australia and South Korea. Other founding members include most Asian nations and countries from the Middle East and South America.

Japan and the United States are the most prominent nations not represented in the bank. China has said it has left the door open for them to join.

"It's a huge diplomatic and strategic win for China," said Malcolm Cook, a senior fellow at the Institute of Southeast Asian Studies in Singapore, said of the AIIB.

"(But) the fact that so many have signed on will mean that the management of the AIIB will be quite complicated...The more countries you have on board, the more interests will be at play and more each member will of course want the institution to serve their own interests."

One senior Western diplomat in Beijing said China had felt it had no choice but to set up its own bank after repeated attempts to reform existing institutions like the International Monetary Fund to take into account China's role as the world's second-largest economy were blocked in Washington.

"The United States only has itself to blame," said the diplomat, from a country which has signed up to the AIIB, speaking on condition of anonymity.

Asian countries are expected to own up to 75 percent of the bank while European and other nations will own the remainder. Each Asian member will then be allotted a share of that 75 percent quota based on their economic size, two Japanese sources have said.

The AIIB will begin with authorized capital of $50 billion, eventually to be raised to $100 billion.

China is likely to hold a 25-30 percent stake, while India will be the second-biggest shareholder with a possible 10-15 percent, delegates at a meeting to finalise the new bank's articles of agreement told Reuters in May.

Germany plans to take a 4.1 percent stake to become the fourth-biggest member after China, India and Russia, according to a finance ministry draft document seen by Reuters earlier this month.

Australia said last Wednesday it would contribute $719.36 million over five years to become the institution's sixth largest shareholder.

China says it will not hold veto power within the AIIB, unlike the World Bank where the United States holds a limited veto.

The AIIB is the brain child of influential Chinese think-tank China Center for International Economic Exchanges, or CCIEE, which is helmed by former vice premiers and ambassadors, among others. The think-tank had proposed the creation of the bank in 2013 as an institution that balances China's political and economic priorities, CCIEE officials said.

"The AIIB has made a lot of progress so far in its preparatory work, but this is only the first step in a long road ahead," Chinese Finance Minister Lou Jiwei said in a commentary published on the website of the official People's Daily newspaper on Thursday.

"It will require a lot more effort to bring the AIIB up to the standards of global financial institutions."

Apart from backing the AIIB, China has also pledged billions of dollars to the Silk Road fund and the "One Belt, One Road" initiative, which are also aimed at funding infrastructure to increase trade and connectivity between Europe and Asia.


----------



## humpthebobcat (Jun 29, 2015)

the sky's falling! The sky's falling!  see I can do it too lol


----------



## K1 (Jun 29, 2015)

humpthebobcat said:


> the sky's falling! The sky's falling!  see I can do it too lol


----------

